# Album of the week



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was thinking how about we start a wee thread with what we feel is our personnel album of the week. That way we can easily pass on great new bands from all types of genres and areas. This works best should the bands be smaller or even unsigned. 

Just started a sort of club with a mate who lives in Scotland. We each buy an album a month for each other and help spread all that great music that does not get into the charts.

My first one this week is Pleasure by a Scotish band called She's Hit. Check them out via youtube etc. Hope you enjoy and would love to hear of any one elses choices.

Take it easy :speechles


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep your ears and eyes open for the forthcoming album from Mick Jaggers new outfit "Super Heavy", heard a track this week sounds very good.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Foo fighters new album sounds a bit tasty


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

murderdolls latest album Women and children last is my album of this week.

its not particularly new but its my favourite this week lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah the Murderdolls not heard them in an age. Saw White Wedding come on the TV other day which took me back to my Slipknot, Korn, Disturbed etc records forgot all them gems.

New album for me has to be The Kills new one entitled Blood Pressure. Bringing this one up the now as I recently but it back onto my Play list to try and get into it and it clicked straight away fantastic record. Struggled at the beginning to really like it but I eventually got there.

Heads up to for Laure Marlings new one later on this year. Shes not disappointed with her other two and my guess it will be another excellent album from a brilliant songstress.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

New band called Mono, a lot like Kings of Leon. Also loving Belleruche.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Svartsin: Of Darkness & Re-Creation.

No one on Dw will of heard of it, listened to it or like it


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

For your Svartsin I'll raise you The shining. Especially their last album Halmstad where the singer tries to sing a bit better. Music is excellent regardless of the tuneless singing.

Huge fan of a band called Metric at the moment. Saw them a few years ago at Leeds fest and have loved them ever since. There album Live it out is a particular favorite.


----------



## Minstral (May 21, 2011)

new Incubus album is awesome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Recently got hold of Mountain Goats back catologue. Properbly the best albums you never bought.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

for me this week it has got to be the new release from Jay-Z & Kanye west watch the throne. Brilliant


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hard Fi: Killer sounds. Superb album :thumb:


----------

